# Bluetooth and App to replace the controller for a Snoway plow



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

I picked up an HTD Snoway plow over the summer, and the plow did not work/move with a quick check connecting a marine battery for power and making sure new batteries were in the remote. I only had a few minutes time for this first check, so I'll be probing around with a multimeter more in the future to test the pump motor, coils, etc. individually.

If the wireless controller is bad (it looks to be original, with the old Predator controller), I would need to upgrade to the newer ProControl wireless setup. An effective, if not inexpensive, fix.

But, I also wonder about exploring a Bluetooth solution, instead, using an app on my phone for the control interface. I wonder if anyone here has already done something similar.

Looking online, something like this would provide a Bluetooth controlled relay solution to activate the different coils via control from an App:
http://www.tinyosshop.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=371

Someone seems to have done the same thing here (but didn't provide details):





It could all be housed in a weathertight plastic project kit box:
https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-Water...on-Enclosure/dp/B06ZYN12WN/ref=cm_wl_huc_item

Thoughts? Any BTDT experience? Seems pretty straightforward: remote control relays to activate the coils for the different solenoids on the plow, right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting idea and an intriguing product that I'll have to look into. But my feeling is it wouldn't work well for the application you want.

First thoughts: bluetooth tends to be quirky and unreliable. Not a big deal when trying to get your phone to pair to your car but not something I'd want to rely on to make my plow work in the middle of the night

From a control standpoint, I'll bet that the response time is not nearly fast and accurate enough for plow use. In addition, without any tactile feeling from the phone, you'd have to be constantly staring at the screen to do any desired function, something that would get really old, really quickly.

In addition, I didn't look at the page enough to see if they provide any sort of open source API for the controller, but the free included APP looks like it would be really inconvenient to operate

It would probably be a fun project and seems like it would work, but I wouldn't trust it to be my actual controller


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. The tactile feel is an issue, yeah. If the app is open-source, then the UI could be modified for icons, instead of numbers, to represent the different functions. Or, I could draw icons on a screen protector to overlay on the screen while plowing  Heck, I could use one of the old android phones I have lying around as a dedicated device to use with the plow, too (so I wouldn't have to keep taking the applique on and off).

As I will only be plowing my own driveway, I can afford some fumbling around - I realize that's not the case when you're counting on a plow to pay bills.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There's a reason IT folks always recommend hardwiring computers\networks whenever possible...


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> There's a reason IT folks always recommend hardwiring computers\networks whenever possible...


Yeah, I've been extending ethernet cabling around my house to minimize networking complaints from my clients/family


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you do it, be sure to post about it!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

This unit here says it can be programmed for latching or momentary. Momentary would definitely work better for the plow application.

The r08 does not say which way the relays work; I would guess latching

http://www.tinyosshop.com/tosr181-s...ter_description=true&filter_sub_category=true


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

Neat! Momentary would be good for the directions (up/down/left/right), and latching would be for use with Down Pressure


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

So, to get started with the plow this season, I ordered a new wireless Control Pro 2 kit (and the updated plow-side harness) - that should get me functional. I got one of those limited-time 15% off everything at [email protected] coupons, so I jumped on it to get the newer controller. 

When I get some time (ha!) over the winter, maybe I can look into this some more. One of the things I'll try and do is remove the potting from the original receiver and see if I can figure out what failed. Then, when I look at the Bluetooth replacement option I'll know more about the ratings of the components used to drive the solenoids/coils, etc. 

The Bluetooth relay kit supplier has their app source code on their site, too, so with a little investigation and development maybe I can get a plow-appropriate UI to run the controller and modify the relay activation timing to align with what's needed for each function (up, down, L, R, float and DP).


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

khnitz said:


> Then, when I look at the Bluetooth replacement option I'll know more about the ratings of the components used to drive the solenoids/coils, etc.
> 
> The Bluetooth relay kit supplier has their app source code on their site, too, so with a little investigation and development maybe I can get a plow-appropriate UI to run the controller and modify the relay activation timing to align with what's needed for each function (up, down, L, R, float and DP).


I ordered that kit a few days ago; its on its way from China now. I don't think it's well suited for use as a controller, but I have some plans for one as a piece of test equipment for plows


----------

